# What REAL plants are safe to use?



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

I'm going to be putting REAL plants in my cage for decoration/hunting. I've already seen the page of unsafe plants. I'm not about to sit there for 5 hours going through 400 and some plants. I don't want to use fake ones I don't like them. I don't want to use plants that flower, just ones that have leaves.


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

If there safe for babies, would they be safe in the cage? The only non flowering plant I can name is the hanging spider plants, and those are safe for babies (apparently).


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO I really think, for the safety of your hedgie and to make maintenance easier for yourself, that you should use fake plants. you can get the nice silk ones if you want it to look more asthetically pleasing but I would be too nervous to take the risk of putting something in my hedgie's cage that could make her sick. 

just like people have allergies, hedgie's do too. and although a plant may be considered "safe", who knows how your hedgie may react to it. I'd be afraid Lulu would eat it (since she eats everything she finds lol) and if she started throwing up or having runny poop or something, I'd be so worried! "did it just not agree with her tummy? is she allergic to it? did I buy the wrong plant? should I take her to the vet? ahhhh!!" :lol: but I'm also a really neurotic mommy :roll: 

and I'd also be worried that, when the plant starts to wilt, that it would either attract bugs or cause a bad smell. but like I said, this is all just my opinion. this is in no way, shape, or form, factual information. I just figured I'd give you my two cents but I'm sure one of the more experienced owners will be able to provide better info for you!


----------

